# Sticky  Depersonalization Community Forum Guidelines.



## Wendy

*Depersonalization Community Forum Guidelines.*

The guidelines listed below are to explain what behavior is expected of you and from the other community members; these guidelines specifically outline what will get you either warned for inappropriate activity or banned. The guidelines listed below may not address all forms of offensive, inappropriate or malicious behavior; therefore, the staff of the website shall have full discretion to address any behavior that they feel is inappropriate. The Depersonalization Community Staff on this site reserves the right to suspend your access to the forums at any time for reasons that include, but are not necessarily limited to, your failure to abide by these guidelines. In other words, use common sense and be polite to others - it'll keep you out of trouble.

Upon signing up for the website, you pledge to do the following in the rules listed below. We expect every member of the forum to be polite to each-other and follow the rules - failure to abide by the rules may result in a suspension of your account, with or without warning.

*Forum Pledge. *

*1. Be Respectful to Other Members.*

Remind yourself that you are on a mental health forum - although there is an outstanding leniency between the staff and the community in regards to the communication, posting and interaction between users; it's important to remember that everyone is human, everyone has feelings and we should be treating each-other as such. Belittling, trolling, berating, insulting and causing general disruption to any thread, post or sub-forum will result in warnings - failure to abide by the warnings will result in a suspension of your account.

*2. Keep it (relatively) Clean.*

No one on the site claims to be a saint, at least I would hope not, so there is much leniency in regards to how people communicate; however, you should not use this lax policy to engage in extreme amounts of cursing - especially at another member of the site. If every other word of your sentence begins with "fu" and ends with "ck", it may be time to review the way that you speak to others and post in forums. Excessively strong language will not permit a suspension, but it may be permit a warning; please, keep it at a minimum. Failure to abide by this rule will result in a ban; if it continues, it may result in a suspension of your account.

*3. Your Account is Your Responsibility. *

Your account will be held responsible for the activity it engages in. Please, try to log out before you exit the site, keep your password safe, and do not deliberately share your account with another individual. If you need more information, please feel free to view the Passwords & Securing Your Account page.

*4. Pertinent and Appropriate Posting.*

Keep your posts in the appropriate forums - there's a sub-forum for everything, so please post in the proper place; if your thread ends up in a different sub-forum, it will be moved to the appropriate sub-forum. In regards to pertinent information, please keep your posts and responses in line with the rules on this guideline and, also, make sure it's relevant to the topic you are discussing. In a thread that is directed at dissociation should not have random and spontaneous posts about winter jackets.

*List of Forum Rules.*

The Forum Pledge is the basic gist of everything; some users may not understand what exactly is and isn't allowed, therefore, below, is a more detailed list to explain some of the things that are allowed and disallowed. The Depersonalization Community Staff will use their best judgement in determining what is appropriate or inappropriate behavior. In general, you may post any material written in a couteous and mature manner, providing that it is on-topic for the forum to which you are posting. This includes material which criticizes the way that Depersonalization Community Staff operate the forums. We do not intend to interfere with the communication of thoughts, opinions or ideas as long as the presentation is constructive and appropriate for all of those individuals capable of reading the forums.

You may *not *post on the forums or place in a signature any material that:


Personally attacks or insults others on the forums. Please feel free to debate ideas, but do not turn a simple disagreement into an attack upon the individual in question; this includes any hate-threads, threads asking for a user's account to be suspended or a forum that clearly berates an individual on the forums.
Engages in name-calling, harassment, or threats of any kind.
Disparages any religion, race, nation, gender, sexual orientation or anything that makes an individual an individual. 
_Infringes upon anyone's privacy rights - this includes linking malicious material or viruses that could potentially endanger an individuals security._
_Contains obscenities, vulgarities or profanity in bulk. This includes pornographic material, gore or possible triggering links._

_Furthermore, you may *not:*_


Make multiple posts on the same subject in order to have people pay attention to your issue. It's fine to want answer, but simply bump your topic instead of posting another thread.
_Cross-post the same topic to multiple forums or the same message to multiple threads. Every post that goes up appears on the "Latest Activity" bar; it's a bit redundant to post in multiple places, especially if it's to raise awareness._
_Troll the forums in any way. Posting for the sole intent of disruption is ban-worthy; so, don't do it._
_Post topics addressing an individual user in a hateful way. There are many times that people start up supportive and constructive threads, but ask for a specific user to answer - while that is fine, there is still a plethora of threads regarding hate-speech to other users. We ask to keep that at a minimum; if you have an issue with a user, use the ignore feature or message the Depersonalization Community Staff._
_Use the forums to debate private issues - there is a private messaging system in place if you need to resolve a particular issue. _
_Use the forums to advertise any material that is not directly related to anything being said in the forums. An example: Ugg Boots. Unless we've mistaken Ugg Boots as an ultimate cure for all ailments, it's not allowed - this includes things similar._
_Re-post material that has been locked or moved by the Depersonalization Community Staff._

*Consequences.*

We, the Depersonalization Community Staff, reserve the right to take any of the following actions in regard to content which violates these forum rules. Out actions will vary depending upon the severity of the transgression; it may include any one or more of the following (in order of severity):


Editing of the post, profile or signature.
Deletion of the post/thread.
Closing of the thread.
A warning attached to the user's profile account. Any user who receives three warnings for activity conduct will have their account suspended for a set amount of time or a possible ban.
Suspension. The responsible individual(s) will temporarily be unable to access the Depersonalization Community forums. Any subsequent warnings after a suspension will result in a permanent ban.
Permanent ban. The responsible individual(s) will be banned, insinuating the conduct being broken severe and unworthy of any warning or suspension. This ban will be in the form of an I.P Ban.
Legal Action. If necessary, we may contact law enforcement personnel or take other appropriate legal action.

Any questions or concerns, please contact any Depersonalization Community Staff member with your comments and suggestions. If you feel that you have been wronged by a Depersonalization Community Staff member, please report the individual responsible and add your concern - all reports will go directly to the Administration.


----------

